# R.I.P Fergus



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

My parents in law dog Fergus was put to sleep today. We didn't hear about it until tonight. Apparently he collapsed and couldn't get up, urinated everywhere, so FIL rushed him to vet whereby they took X-rays but couldn't find anything, then he had an ultrasound and they found tumours on him spleen and on one kidney so they made the decision not to prolong his life. He was 13 years old a border collie. We knew him all his life especially the last 10 years since we moved to the same town. I was his favourite aunt and we looked after him this week overnight. It is so sad as he was such a gentle, loving dog and looked very young for his years. My elderly inlaws are very sad as it was very sudden, I haven't seen them yet but will go see them tomorrow.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

so sorry for your loss. we never ever have them long enough.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Run free, Fergus


----------



## flashyfawn (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm so sorry, Fergus sounds like he was a lovely dog. Hugs to your family.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

sorry for your and your family's loss.


----------



## porchpotty (Aug 10, 2011)

So sorry for your loss... :rip: Sending warm thoughts for your family... :angel:


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your family's loss. Rest easy, Fergus.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your family's loss.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

I feel so sad for ma and pa, we went to visit them yesterday (they only live 5 mins up the road) and they are devastated especially my FIL. They are putting his things away in the loft and have given us their dogfood. They decided that he had massive internal bleeding and my inlaws always said they wouldn't prolong any suffering, just the fact that he had been happy and well until it happened, such a shock. It was great that the vets came out to their house as inlaws were scared to move him. At least they were stroking him when he was PTS and he knew he was well loved. We loved him too because we often looked after him when they went away on holiday (and we are dog lovers) and he really taught us what was involved in caring for a dog when we decided to get ours in 2011.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I know this is late but I am very sorry about your inlaws dog. It is never easy. RIP Fergus


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I never saw this either. I'm so flipping sorry Sozzle. There's been too many old DFC members dogs who have left us this year.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

They planted a Dublin Rose bush on top of his ashes last week and we helped them clear the space and make the hole a couple of days before. I haven't seen the final resting place for Fergus yet as I've been crook with a bad cold and wanted to avoid passing it on to them, but I will endeavour to visit this week and have a quiet word with my favourite border collie.
Thanks guys for your kind thoughts. Even though he wasn't our dog we still loved him as he spent lots of time at our house and I would meet them often on my daily walks at the river and he would sometimes be confused as to whether to go with me or with them (which was secretly quite funny at times). Also we had a rule that whenever they came for dinner here they were to bring Fergus as he was part of the family and wasn't to be left at home. This has continued with our own dogs and we take ours there whenever we visit.


----------

